# How big of mpg drop did you have switching from the Goodyear fuel max tires?



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

I just put on some Cooper tires and have noticed a big drop already. Not sure how much yet. Need alignment yet. Curious how much of a drop others have had. Picked the set of Cooper's up for 50$ with a bit over 3/4 tread from the looks of them so I can't complain I saved about 400$. Also under the impression the gas I put in was iffy batch


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Switching to Perelli P7s cost me about 2 MPG.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Guessing I got an old batch of premium. I'm seeing 6-7 mpg drop ATM on hypermiling route. Hoping that draps to 2-3 next tank


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Just did some math and realized even with the current loss in mpg saves me over 200$ if I make it 25k on these tires. Watching torque on my drive to work forms up my belief on bad gas. The timing isnt advancing nearly as much as it was the last tank. 6-7 less for timing. That's a huge difference. Feels boggy in lower rpm like 87 octane instead of 91.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The first 1000 or so miles on brand new tires will be the worst as they wear in a bit. Handling/cornering will usually suck for a little bit too. Then, MPG will pick up a bit - more if you picked up a tire that uses a LRR compound.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Just out of curiosity do the LRR tires compounds break down faster. Mine were badly dry rotted by the time I pulled them off. My last car the tires were 6 years old and didn't look half as bad


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

As frugal as I am, only buy the very best tires, really don't care that much about fuel economy, far more concerned about my life and my families. Sure don't want a blowout at 70 mph on an interstate, and when that thread gets even close to the wear marks, do not get the traction on ice and snow.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

14'ecocruze said:


> Just out of curiosity do the LRR tires compounds break down faster. Mine were badly dry rotted by the time I pulled them off. My last car the tires were 6 years old and didn't look half as bad


I think the OEM Goodyears have a tendency to dry rot. Other LRR tires don't do this. I suspect the issue is the thinner sidewalls.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks Ob. Now time to tweak thinks so I can get back up to 59 mpg instead of 50 lol


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I think the harder, less grippy rubber compounds have a tendency to dry rot compared to the stickier, grippier tires with shorter treadlife. Michelin Defenders are notorious for dry rotting sidewalls/tread blocks as well (I think they're about an 80k tire).


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I had a similar issue; dry rot. I got rid of my Eco tires not because of lack of tread depth, but because they became absolutely awful in the rain. I went with a wider and heavier tire (235/50) and lost a solid 3-4mpg out of it. In return, I gained a ton of traction and have been able to tow my boat with my Cruze and pull it out of the busiest ramps with ease.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

50's even up to the 90's had so called 2 ply tires with a 4 ply rating on new vehicles, whatever this means, but driving like a grandpa, lucky to get 10-20K miles out of these things. 04 Cavalier, actually made it to 25K miles.

Cruze was a miracle, made it to 40K.

Have a poor memory when buying a new vehicle, always meant to say, keep those pieces of junk and give me a credit, so I can put on something decent.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Well here's where I am with the new tires as opposed to the old ones. Looks to be about 7 mpg drop with my best driving lol had several in the 62s with the fuel max and 1 63 on my 13 mile route


----------

